# who has used a NATO watchband?



## bjn70 (Jan 6, 2005)

My Seiko has the plastic "dive" band. I'm wondering how the NATO band is for someone who actually uses it. Is it comfortable, does it hold the watch in position, are the extra buckles and strap more trouble than they're worth?


----------



## NotRegulated (Jan 6, 2005)

I am wearing one now. It is a 20mm black and I have it on an O&W M1. 
The Seiko has 22mm space between the lugs so you would have to find one that wide. 
Check out the Waterborne nylon straps too. You can usually find them in your local dive shop. They come in 3/4" (approx 20mm) and 1" (approx 22mm). I have one on my Seiko.

You can also use the US issue nylon bands but the 22mm is getting harder to find after the US stopped procuring the Sandy.

I find the NATO very comfortable. It is thinner and more pliable than the others. I don't like my watches to move around on my wrist so I tighten it down pretty well. The watch will stay put. There is a way to loop the extra strap within the buckles. 

I think that the plastic/rubber band looks sportier and holds the watch in place real well. 

The NATO bands are inexpensive. Try one. Look at www.westcoastime.com for several choices. They sell them in 20mm and 22mm starting around $14.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 7, 2005)

The NATOs work well, but they seem excessive to me with the extra hardware and strap length. If you like the look, then they are fine.

I love nylon straps, but prefer something simpler like the US Military style which does not have the 3 extra metal rings. You can get a really nice thick one in 22mm at www.broadarrow.net for about $12.50. These are the "beefy" straps that have enough body to them to support the watch so it doesn't flop around too much like it will on a typical thinner, more supple nylon strap. I highly recommend you check this strap out.

Any nylon strap can be cut off at the desired length and heat sealed with a flame. Nylon straps are also prone to having sharp corners on the welds which can irritate the wrist. I soften these with a small file for ultimate comfort. Once you find a nylon band you like, you will never wear plastic/rubber again.

Good luck.


----------



## TomH (Jan 7, 2005)

NATO straps = YUCK! Those garish rings are a major turn off for me. Much better are these US issue straps sold by Countycomm: http://www.countycomm.com/BANDS.htm


These are VERY comfortable and easily maintained (just throw in the wash when dirty). And they are ring free!


----------



## dg (Jan 7, 2005)

I have one, and it is very confortable - don't know its there!

No problem with the buckles either - even with long sleeves

There are some inferior stiched versions and the ends frey more, the proper ones are heat welted. Also, those from www.timefactors.com have stainless steel buckles - not chrome plate which wears a way.

From those who have not seen a NATO, the chrome buckles are a talking point, and I've never had any unfavourable comment.


----------



## cy (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm using the Rhino band. it's the best and most comfortable band I've ever used. I got it from Bill Yao who's connected to Westcoast time. Best $15 I ever spent!


----------



## X33 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to second what cy said. Best watch band ever. They also do a version with black coated buckles. Been using them for years, for all my watches.


----------



## Chingyul (Jan 8, 2005)

I have the Westcoast time beefy strap. I find it really stiff though. You guys know a good way of softening it?
Because of this, I'm using the stock strap from my traser watch which is pretty much a NATO strap. Don't like the large metal buckle either.


----------



## Wingerr (Jan 8, 2005)

What's the purpose of the dual rings on the sides, is that just to retain the excess length of the free end on the strap?
picture

Seems like that would be a hassle when taking it off and putting it back on again quickly; is there a real benefit to having the doubled over end like that? That might go against my slip-on shoes nature- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy (Jan 8, 2005)

purpose of rings is to double cradle your watch. note rhino band has two layers. 

one side uses rings to lock in your watch. other set of rings is used to lock your strap for extra security. I simple tuck end of strap inside the rings.

note buckles position is moved to side of wrist. very comfortable, durable and well thought out. 

it's not often I find a product that is the world's best and very reasonably priced at $15 

Very simular to ARC AAA before ARC closed and prices skyrocketed. 

Knowing now how good rhino bands are, I would easily pay double what is charged without blinking.


----------



## Wingerr (Jan 8, 2005)

So it's an optional thing to use the rings to lock in the strap, when you anticipate the possibility of the buckle failing? When it's just tucked inside the two rings, then it's acting as a retainer for the strap end, but it doesn't act in that double-secure fashion? 
Does you always just tuck it in, or loop it through the rings in certain situations? 
Looks like there are two versions; a two piece strap and the one piece that loops through both wrist pins- I suppose for best security the one piece is best, so the watch won't drop away if one pin fails.
I haven't had any failures of any of the straps I've used, so I would put that lower on the totem pole than comfort and appearance, I guess.


----------



## BobVA (Jan 8, 2005)

Here ya go:
Bill Yao's MKII watch page - How to wear a NATO strap 

(Note that a "true" NATO strap has two parallel ribbons, one goes round your wrist and one on top of that for the watch.)


Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Wingerr (Jan 8, 2005)

Ah, nice description of how it works, thanks!
Maybe I'll try one on my Luminox-

It looks like the version with the two parallel straps may be more comfortable because it doesn't force the contours of the watch to match your wrist when fully tightened. 
Too bad I can't try something like this on my Casio Pro Trek, which has a reverse pin setup, with the wrist pins going into the strap rather than the watch. The plastic band on it is the worst one I've ever seen, totally lacking any contouring for the edge of the wrist.


----------

